# 2 hole diamond deluxe dog box



## hdlabs (Nov 1, 2006)

Any one ever have a Diamond Deluxe dog box? I found a used one a year or so old that hardly looks used for about $450 and another one a little more used for $375. Is this a good box? It has air vents on side and open (bar type)front doors and storage on top. Measures 46x46x24. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

Based on my personal experience I would stay completely away from anything made by Diamond Deluxe. aka Jackson Creek Manufacturing.


----------



## hdlabs (Nov 1, 2006)

Any particular reasons why? cheaply made? too expensive or what? Thanks for the input.


----------



## martinator (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a two hole. The 38 x 48 x 25 w/ top storage. I really like it. Works well for me and is light. Seem well built. Have had several people say they like it. I have not seen any negs right know but I have had it only for a couple of months. Seem to keep cool but plan on adding a few things to it. 

Nolan


----------

